# New 10 gallon setup



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

I just got some new plants for my tank and wonted to show a picture. Tell me what you think and if you have any suggestions I would love to here them.

<a href="http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm60/TheCheeseWizz/?action=view&current=IMG_1002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm60/TheCheeseWizz/IMG_1002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

its amazing what you can with a 10g tank when you have good decorating skills and experience. good work keep the pics coming


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Wow! Great Job!
Now You Should Buy Some Really Pretty Fish. And When You Get That Done, Your Tank Will Look Amazing!!!
Good Luck!!!! ^_^


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great, you got some nice healthy crypts there.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It may be just me and the lighting of the pic, but I'd have to question the plant on far right to whether or not it is aquatic.

But yes...the wendtii to right is very nice.

GJ!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Your talking about the plants that look like tall grass, actually it looks like draceana (sp) and I don't think its aquatic either.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

The plant to the far right is doing very well in the tank. It is now grown to the point where it is poking out of the tank. I have about 2.5 wpg in the tank. The biggest crypt is growing like crazy, I love it.


----------

